# Blood specks in milk



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Second freshener. Kidded 11 days ago. I am getting specks of blood in her milk. Almost like little chunks of tissue. He udder is soft and it does not feel hot at all. She has two kids on her. Mastitis??


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Eating well? Temp? Have you tested her for mastitis?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Eating well. Acting normal. Babies are thriving. I will test for mastitis in the morning, and try for a temp. ... I thought she would be acting off so I have not been concerned. Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Likely some broken capillaries. Her milk is fine for her kids.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do her kids bash her udder when they nurse? Some kids are really impatient and aggressive! Especially if there are 2 competitive buck kids. That will break little capillaries in the udder. (Kids biting the teats will sometimes cause little specks of blood, too)


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

it seems to be only one udder but no improvement. I did a mastitis test and it was negative. she is acting fine but "chunks of tissue" in her milk... pic to follow....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are there 2 goats with udder problems or one with a problem in half her udder?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Two goats milking .Only one with a problem. It was both sides of her udder but now one side seems clear but the other side has the issue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you watched how rough the kids are when nursing?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes and they don't seem unusually rough.


----------

